# Would LOVE To See Your Collies and Shelties!



## Jill (Nov 17, 2006)

Let's show each other our collies, shelties and other herding breed dogs!

This is our blue merle collie, Blessed Acres Kelsey Blue, who is 1.5 years old spayed female.

Kelsey weighs 69 pounds and is very good with the horses and the goats. Her herding instinct really amazes me. We never taught her anything (other than come here, sit, shake, and laydown), but she knows how to "put the goats up" into their pen and is always keeping an eye on our horses.

She's also a wonderful watch dog and home protector. I'd actually wanted a collie since I was a little kid so having Kelsey is pretty much a dream come true.

My parents own two Bearded Collies (which resemble Old English Sheepdogs), and they too have an amazing instinct to herd. Only problem is, all they got to herd is my mom, dad and their cats!


----------



## kaykay (Nov 17, 2006)

hope its okay to post



We didnt have any puppies this year

Two of the loves of my life. Noah and my daughter katy






blue merle son of Noahs that I now wish i had kept lol






red son of noahs with green eyes


----------



## sfmini (Nov 17, 2006)

Here are Cody and Fraisier (CH Forfox Face The Music) in much younger days. Poor Cody has DM, and is losing control of her hind legs. :no:





Tucker, Gracie, and Cody at the AMHR Nationals in the old racehorse barn.





Frasier chillin.





Frasier, the champeen show dog posing





Gracie as a baby dog










Gracie the show dog





Tucker riding the scooter at the AMHA World show





As you can see, we love our Corgis!



:


----------



## chandab (Nov 17, 2006)

Here's my Australian Shepherd, Bridgette:











She's purebred, but unpapered; I had her spayed, so there was no point for me to pay extra for her papers (at least not for me). She's 10 this year.

Who could have resisted this face?






I don't know what's wrong, but Photobucket isn't wanting to link like it normally will, so I had to link the thumbnail pics.




:


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Nov 17, 2006)

This is spring of 2005 when I was back in TX with my family.

Me and Troy--now 11 year old "mini" Collie. He is the sweetest, smartest and most loving critter on the face of the planet. I had given him a haircut because he was SO miserable in the heat that year! They also had an awful time with fleas for some odd reason and the citronella shampoo didn't work as well because of his thick coat--the haircut fixed both problems and I was his best friend ever for clipping him. He was also thrilled to have me and both my sisters home all together for the first time in 5 years. Do you think he looks pleased???



:


----------



## Reble (Nov 17, 2006)

Tobey when we got him



:






Tobey with Ladies last puppy






Lady with Tobey growing up






Thanks these are my hubby's pride and joy


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Nov 17, 2006)

Here's our smooth collie:


----------



## luckymeacres (Nov 17, 2006)

Here is our sheltie, Lexie, we love her.
















What a great topic, thanks Jill.


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 17, 2006)

This is our sheltie Mya. She is just a sweetheart, this is the same little dog that had been stolen and we were fortunate enough to get her back after a week. She is kept busy keeping our 3 German Shepherds in line.


----------



## anoki (Nov 17, 2006)

OHhhhhh, Jill, you knew I wouldn't be able to resist!!!



: LOL

The Moxie princess at our first show almost a year ago






Moxie this past summer






Moxie getting her first set of American points






And ohhhh yes, we can't forget Miss Moxie relaxing in her new 'princess' bed!!!






I love my Moxie dog to bits!!!



:



:



:

~kathryn


----------



## srpwildrose (Nov 17, 2006)

Here is Molly, I always say " the daughter I never had".........I raised her from a baby!!! I love her with all my heart. I owned her sire and dam.......so I brought her in to this world. She is my sole mate.



:


----------



## EAD Minis (Nov 17, 2006)

*Hears my girly, I dont think anyone else on hear has one shes a Belgian Malinous. Gorgeous dogs. Her dad is trained to herd but I havnt done much work with her in that feild. She is my agility dog, currently pregnant.



: Pups any day now. Any ways hears Nella my Pure Bred Belgian malinous,



: *






_This Summer on the A frame_











Her as a pup first day i got her



:











Sorry for the pic overload but i love my girly



: Hope none of them are to big



:






_Sorry one more  _


----------



## Beccy (Nov 18, 2006)

oh the collies and shelties are my favourite breeds!! We have had several shelties who are no longer with us, some were adopted in their senior years when they retired from a breeding kennel, and one had been through five other homes before we got him, and I used to have a blue merle that my husband bought me as an anniversary gift, but she passed away last year





Sorry, none of these are great pics, but here are the ones we still have:

Jenna is a collie who was abandoned and injured. We adopted her 10 years ago. She is the sweetest and most gentle dog that ever walked this earth. She has a thing for curling up in tight spaces, and LOVES laundry baskets. Doesn't matter whether they are empty, full of dirty clothes, or full of clean clothes!



:






Molly is an absolutely TINY sheltie, we have had since we moved here twelve years ago.






Skye and Aberdeen are the border collies, what a couple of clowns! (old pic, Abby is no longer a pup)






and Digger, another senior boy, and the last of the old breeding dogs we adopted. Another sweet gentle old dog!



That is Bonnie Blue in the bg, our blue merle who passed away


----------



## nootka (Nov 18, 2006)

Such beautiful dogs...

Here is our Moonie, who passed away this last September at 11 years of age (in his sleep):






Not the BEST pic of him, need to scan some or get them off the other computer. He loved to tease Mouse, and this was Mouse when he was very tiny, telling Moonie just what he thought of the teasing.

Moonie was half Sheltie and half Mini Aussie. He saved me a lot of grief and discomfort, possibly my life once. I was looking for our horses in the wilderness behind our house, and got disoriented. I had finally found the horses, was exhausted (had hiked about twenty miles looking for them over rough territory). It was cloudy out so no sunlight to orient me to direction.

I started down the path to go home, or so I thought, but ended up following Moonie, who insisted on going the opposite path (it looked all wrong to me).

About a half mile in, I realized Moonie was right when I noticed the spray painted numbers on the trees marking the spur roads were what I had noted on the way in! I don't know how long it would have been til someone had come for me or knew where I was....I had not told anyone where I was going, or which direction! Dumb on my part.

Sure miss Moonie! RIP, old dude.

Hope we can find a good boy or girl when we're ready to go to the shelter and see who needs a home.

Liz M.


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2006)

It's so much fun seeing all the herders!!! Beautiful dogs, everyone



:



:



:


----------



## ~Julie~ (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't have any miniature horses yet, so I call these two my little horses for now.

They are both Rough Collies, on the left is my sable and white girl, Twister, 6, and on the right is my blue merle male, Billy, 4.






~Julie~


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Nov 18, 2006)

Here's my little buddy Teddy, he will be two years old next May. I got him from my friend Lea Dill, he is our first sheltie and we just love the little dude. He is presently on a diet since my hubby can't seem to get the idea that little dogs don't need as much food as big dogs :lol: I don't know who is protesting more about the diet, Ted or Mark!!! :bgrin Anyway, here is my not so little boy....


----------



## whiskeyranch (Nov 18, 2006)

Here is Ruby. 10

and Mazzi, our pound dog, who will be 1 in January. This pic. is when we first got him.

IMG]http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j31/whiskeyranch_2006/RubyDoo.jpg[/img]


----------



## chevycouple (Nov 18, 2006)

Here's my sweet spoiled border collie Reyna. She's my baby



: She's just 8 months old






This is her on the day we came home with her






This is her summer nap spot






Her first camping trip






Her first water experience






her first trip to the ocean which she didn't like...Them waves are scary :lol:

I told you she was spoiled. I don't even get that many first's with my kids lol


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2006)

I love seeing all these herding doggies!!!

Also, I was hoping Mary Lou would post pictures of Jordy



She got him around the same time we got Kelsey, and they are very close to the same age. I thought it was neat all along because Jordy looks like such a boy, and Kelsey looks like such a girl.

These are not my DOGS but instead my "Fur Brothers". My parents' dogs, Murphy (left) and Riley (right). They are Bearded Collies.


----------



## runamuk (Nov 19, 2006)

The only herder I have who actually herds ...is Willy weee willy whiz right now all he has to herd is a chow pup..... :bgrin :bgrin


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Nov 22, 2006)

They all look great. I have toy australian shepherds and hopefully soon my Emma will go into heat and we will behaving babies..............


----------



## Gena (Nov 22, 2006)

These are our sheltie "kids" most show a strong herding instinct, they are so much fun!!!



:

Our oldest Amber, she is 10 years old in the pic






Kristy, one of our pups that we kept for our son, she is 4 months old in this pic






Our stud Dakota, he is 2 years old in this pic






Ambers half neice Jamie 3 years old


----------

